

SpaceX Grasshopper completes highest leap to date - jacoblyles
http://www.spacex.com/news/2013/06/14/grasshopper-completes-highest-leap-date

======
conroy
I upvoted this thinking it was a new test, but sadly this is an older result
from two months ago. To make amends for upvoting without reading the article,
here is the history of Grasshopper's public flights

    
    
        Date         Altitude   Duration    Youtube
        2012-09-21   1.8 m      3 seconds   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzXlUw2WhcE
        2012-11-01   5.4 m      8 seconds   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-VjaBSSnqs
        2012-12-17   40 m       29 seconds  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4PEXLODw9c
        2013-03-07 	 80 m       34 seconds  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orUjSkc2pG0
        2013-04-17 	 250 m      61 seconds  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXG_nX7Exg0
        2013-06-14 	 325 m      68 seconds  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGimzB5QM1M

------
Lewton
This is a month old, why is it being posted now?

What's more interesting than this is that they just had a succesfull divert
test:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t15vP1PyoA&feature=youtu.be](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t15vP1PyoA&feature=youtu.be)

------
stuartcw
Has Elon Musk ever said that he intends to land on Mars this way? I know that
he has mentioned Grasshoppers launching cargo into orbit and returning.

~~~
H3g3m0n
I think they land things like Dragon, they have a concept Red Dragon capsule
design.

But they would probably need to look at having some rockets on Mars, otherwise
what happens if someone needs to return to Earth. Also they could reuse the
capsules too.

------
robryan
I think this is a repost.

I love the incremental progress that is being seen on this project.

------
saym
I don't have anything substantial to add. But this development still blows my
mind

------
grandpoobah
Aw you got me excited. This announcement is from June.

